# how does a dog get stolen?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I noticed a few remarks where people have mentioned their dogs have been stolen. I can't imagine somebody taking a large breed dog that could bite them. In general I believe I take good care of my dogs but perhaps I'm being more complacent than I should be. How does this happen?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you might be surprised how easy it is to get a dog out of a kennel when the owner isn't around. Having spent a considerable number of years working at a kennel that housed 450 working dogs, handlers were always taking a dog to one place or another or putting new handlers on a dog. A lot of it is attitude. 

DFrost


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually, you might be surprised how willing some less than honorable people are to steal a dog and sell it to another person or a research labratory. Many dogs I have seen are very compliant around people in general if they do not have their owners to cue off of. Granted, most people here have dogs that are a bit sharper than the average dog owner but a raw steak or a box of dog treats go a long way in the persuasion of many dogs! 
Think about it. If you want a CGC your dog must be able to be lead away and walked by someone other than yourself. I know in FR the dogs do not have that type of exercise so they are less likely IMHO to be lured away since another exercise is the food refusal. 
Also, I have seen more than a few dogs leashed up outside a local store when the owner is shopping or going to the bathroom at a fresco style restaraunt. All opportunities to lose your pup!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dogs also get stolen by low life folks who fight them against their Pit Bulls. They will use these "bait" dogs in a ring and fight them to the death! I keep my kennels locked at all times and access to a Glock. In Delaware this is a real issue with small dog owners. Folks should contact their local and state Legislators and have tough laws passed against folks who fight and watch dog fight "sports." Wouldn't be a bad deal to have "open season" on trash like that too! IMO!!!

Will you bring up an EXCELLENT point on the CGC. Just another reason my dogs are like the owner...have attitudes and are anti-social!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I used to hate it when I my first job after college was at a veterinary school who bought research animals from a "shelter" in another city.

They always bought them from far away to keep a "local pet dog" from showing up and having bad press because of it.

I complained once when a very nice dog with a tatoo (which I found when doing blood gases - femoral stick) showed up. I objected saying this was somebody's pet and they said they paid for it, it was theirs.

That and other things precipitated my resignation after a year. I was getting desensitzed to the things the research dogs had to endure. I am no animal rights activist but ...................


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Will Kline said:


> Also, I have seen more than a few dogs leashed up outside a local store when the owner is shopping or going to the bathroom at a fresco style restaraunt. All opportunities to lose your pup!


More than a few ..... I have seen this a couple dozen times. It's head-shakingly moronic.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Even with adult/trained dogs, how many have purchased a dog, and it arrives in a kennel at the airport. You are a complete stranger, but you manage to get that dog out of the crate and leashed up eventually. Some are easier then others to do, but I've never gotten one that I couldn't do it with. A few liked to get aggressive while in the crate, but if I just opened the door, stepped out of the way, and slipped a kennel lead over their head as they came out they were fine once out of the crate. Course standing there with food in my other hand didn't hurt.

Take those techniques, apply them to a dog who is in a crate in someone's vehicle, or tied up somewhere, and it's the same thing. The biggest issue isn't the dog, it's wether an owner will show up while you are in the process of taking the dog.

If you think about it, we even do things that make stealing the dog easier. How many times have you told your dog to shut up because you are at training and they are going off on every person that walks by your vehicle? I've seen people go as far as having the person stop to "make nice" so their dog won't be so guardy in the crate. It's a pain having a dog who spends all it's energy loading on people who are walking past, then when you finally get them out to work or trial, they are already tired. But that same training makes it easier for someone to walk up to your vehicle, open a crate, and take the dog.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

CGC doesn't require anyone else to walk your dog. It also doesn't require anyone to touch your dog without you right there, giving the person permission to do so. The only time you leave your dog alone is for a 3 minute separation test. That doesn't mean the evaluator is walking or even touching your dog. I put mine in a down and came back 3 minutes later and he was right where I left him. Because he was calm around a stranger doesn't mean anyone off the street is going to approach him and walk him away. 

The guy we got our cgc from was trying to get my dog to come to him during a class. First a quiet come. Then more animated. Then he was jumping around waving a toy trying to get him to come. My dog looked at me, I said ok, and he ran to the guy. That's how I like it- he looks to me for approval before he'll do something for someone else.

That doesn't mean someone savvy enough couldn't take him, but he's rarely more than a few feet from me at any time, so it's not likely.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Dan Long said:


> That doesn't mean someone savvy enough couldn't take him, but he's rarely more than a few feet from me at any time, so it's not likely.


Dan, I think the important part is where you state he isn't far from you. As I stated and Connie reiterated, on many occasions I have seen dogs leashed up with no owner in sight and therein lies the problem, if your not there for you dog to cue off of he may be swayed into walking away with someone else.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think David hit the nail on the head. "Attitude"! 
My older dog knows everybody at club but not everyone could get him out of my car. Most of the ones that couldn't do it, don't believe they could do it.
To add to what kadi said, I've seen a number of snarling monsters at the air port that have been no problem at all with the right attitude and a bit of food.


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

I know my girl would walk away with someone in a heartbeat. Of course, I have only had her for a couple months and she is UBER friendly. I have to be extra cautious when I have her out.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Honestly, if someone wants a dog bad enough then they will get it. All they would have to do is get ahold of a bitesuit and a snare pole, probably not even a bite suit. Best bet is to keep everything locked up. Keep your fences locked, kennels locked, and your crate while in the vehicle. I have heavy duty crates in my truck and I keep a lock on them for when I need to use it. I keep everything locked. Mostly for keeping some wise ass kid from opening the crate in the truck or the fence in the yard and letting my dog out. There are some crazy people out there and you never know what they might do.


----------



## angelo lombardi (Feb 26, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Dogs also get stolen by low life folks who fight them against their Pit Bulls. They will use these "bait" dogs in a ring and fight them to the death! I keep my kennels locked at all times and access to a Glock. In Delaware this is a real issue with small dog owners.


are you kinding, maybe stupid people have done this once or twice but to say that dog men school a bulldog with something other than another bulldog is a myth, just gos to show the lack of research you have done, and the propaganda you ingest, you have no idea what your talking about, dont make things up


----------



## angelo lombardi (Feb 26, 2008)

let me give you an example because I feel your going to come back with something stupid, when mike tyson was getting schooled up to climb rank in boxing they did not throw 15 year old kids at him out of his weight class, just like bite work or anything in life you have to be challenged in the right manner or its going to turn to dissaster


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

How does a dog get stolen? Starts with someone wanting your dog. Then you assume that your dog is safe.. afterall, who steals a dog?

I am not entirely sure how it was done as I wasn't here. One great way to give someone an opportunity though, is to have a pattern or a schedule.

I learned the hard way that having a schedule and a routine, and being stupid and ignoring things, dismissing stuff as "stupid kids" because similar had happened before. Assuming your dog is safe in a large yard lined with chain link + barbed wire fencing for half an hour. 

I was not home, I was house sitting and spent several nights at the house but always came back in the mornings to care for the dogs. I had my brother let the dog out as he was used to being let out, at 7:30. But while I would always keep an eye on him my brother took a shower. I get home, front gate lock is cut, my dog is gone.


----------



## Donna Rednour (Feb 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I think David hit the nail on the head. "Attitude"!
> My older dog knows everybody at club but not everyone could get him out of my car. Most of the ones that couldn't do it, don't believe they could do it.
> To add to what kadi said, I've seen a number of snarling monsters at the air port that have been no problem at all with the right attitude and a bit of food.


I have to agree "Attitude". We were training with a group of K9 Handlers and of course one officer had to 'brag' up his dog stating then betting that NO ONE could get in the squad with his dog in there... welll.... you know where this is going huh??? My husband walks out of the restraunt finds out which car is his, opens the drivers door...yes it wasn't locked... told the dog to get in the back seat, got in started the car and proceeded to drive off... Guess who one the bet!! ? Yes, Attitude carrys a lot of weight to get to dogs.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree if someone wants the dog they will figure out a way to get it. Thats why I hesitate to try correcting my dog from barking when someone approachs my truck or comes up in the yard. If you reach for her she'll roll over to play. But if your not dog savey you might think she'll take your hand off. I think the bark might at the very least make the not so hard core think twice.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

angelo lombardi said:


> Howard Gaines III said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs also get stolen by low life folks who fight them against their Pit Bulls. They will use these "bait" dogs in a ring and fight them to the death! I keep my kennels locked at all times and access to a Glock. In Delaware this is a real issue with small dog owners.
> ...


----------



## angelo lombardi (Feb 26, 2008)

yes true make something illegal and a few idiots make it worse, but I have been listening to people like gaines hear for to long, gaines dont you realize by passing any kind of canine legislation it bites all of us in the ass, there trying to pass manditory spay/ neuter every were, and its because of the stepping stones that you create by passing anything, only a real dog person knows this, read the legislations and you will see what I mean


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

3 of mine could be led away, no way in the world with the other one, lol


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

all i can add to the discussion is that, when i do take Brix with me in the car, if i'm just running in to buy a gallon of milk (EEEEKKK), i lock him in the car. i leave the windows down a bit, but the car is locked.

just to reassure those of you who may be concerned: i DO NOT take him with me when it's over probably 70F, i DO NOT leave him in the car with windows cracked at 70F for more than 10 minutes. 

but he is always locked in the car. i live in the middle of nowhere, USA, if someone wanted to find me-say they're concerned about the B-dog-all they need to do is go into the store (everyone knows me  and him ).

bottom line: he can be really car-defensive when i'm in the car with him. if i'm not there, i'm not taking the chance: he's locked in the vehicle, or he doesn't come with me. 

no one is stealing my boy from my car!!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Dogs go a lot of places with me in the car and like you I always lock the doors. 

Many years ago, I worked for a petting zoo. I had my retired GSD guard dog in the car. I went for coffee one morning and came back to find him running around and my car door wide open. Bunch of kids on some nearby bleechers laughing and telling me my dog was in the stock trailer going after the animals

No idea who opened the door, but I was very lucky my dog did as little damage as he did and did not go after any person. Car doors are always locked now.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmmm, brings me back to the poll question "How social is your working dog".
Now I wonder if I want my dog to be social at all.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris, I like social dogs the best. I own 4 dogs and it seems like they cover the entire curve, #1 is a social butterfly, #2 is happy to see you for a few seconds, #3 will stoically wait if someone absolutley feels it's necessary to touch him and #4 is anti-social.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i am sure that if he wasn't locked in the car, Brix would probably go with anyone who sweet-talked him or offered him a treat he likes (he's kinda picky on that). 

maybe this spring i'll try to set up a dogknapping scenario to actually see how he would react....


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

That dogknapping thing is pretty scary. Could you imagine having the dog of your dreams, putting hundreds of hours into him/her and thousands of dollars only to have him/her stolen. Ouch!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Our dogs spend many hours in a vehicle. During the warmer months of the year, the vehicle runs from the time the officer goes in service until he's done at the end of the shift. To that end, we've installed heat sensor (HotDogs and Cooldogs) and anti-theft mechanisms in all vehicles. The Trooper locks his vehicle when he's away from it with the gadgets working. If someone were to break into the car, the minute they step on the brake to take the vehicle out of park, the engine stalls and the alarm goes off. Having a large number of single purpose dogs though, I guess someone could walk off with most of them if they had a notion.

DFrost


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

angelo lombardi said:


> are you kinding, maybe stupid people have done this once or twice but to say that dog men school a bulldog with something other than another bulldog is a myth, just gos to show the lack of research you have done, and the propaganda you ingest, you have no idea what your talking about, dont make things up


Hey Angelo, I can say with certainty that you are wrong about that! I have personally seen the results of pit matches broken up here in Detroit. While the actual matches are not like that I can tell you that dogs have been retrieved with duct tape around their muzzles to "train" thier "up and coming" pit dogs! I am not talking about 10 years ago either! So lets not fly off the handle at others views as you may just be a bit misinformed as well!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

angelo lombardi said:


> Howard Gaines III said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs also get stolen by low life folks who fight them against their Pit Bulls. They will use these "bait" dogs in a ring and fight them to the death! I keep my kennels locked at all times and access to a Glock. In Delaware this is a real issue with small dog owners.
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We all need to get back on the OP's question of Bully breeds vs the "normal" sport breeds. 
The owner of this form, ALL the mods and hopefully ALL who post here are completely, 100% against the A$$HOLES that are involved in ANY way with dog fighting. No need to even discuss it. 
Anyone that feels differently is not only free to leave but I would strongly suggest it!

Thank you!
Bob Scott
Forum Mod


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> We all need to get back on the OP's question of Bully breeds vs the "normal" sport breeds.


I thought this post was "*how does a dog get stolen?"? O*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> I thought this post was "*how does a dog get stolen?"? O*


Your correct. I'm wrong. Thanks you!
The point is that we don't want to get into the dog fighting BS.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

About two years ago we had a lot of dogs stolen in my area. The same pick up truck was described but that was about the only thing in common. Big dogs, little dogs, dogs out of vehicles, dogs out of back yards. The last count I heard was 40, and that was only reported thefts. I live out in the country and you can at any time probably pick up a truckful of dogs just driving down the back roads.

I'm a couple acres off the road and I have a couple of acres in the back fenced for the dogs. I cant imagine anyone getting to one of the gates without me knowing it but it was still scary. And my dogs are only out when we are home.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

My bet would be that there are a lot of pet scammers that steal them to sell. The pet scam business seems to have a lot of employees! They either purchase a dog with a bad check or just steal it outright and then resell it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my brothers worked in a lab that sometimes used dogs in their work. By law, they had a number of controls and checks that had to be done in order to be sure they weren't buying stolen dogs. One of those checks was NOT buying a dog with one ear missing. Common for dogs comming from Europe.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> One of those checks was NOT buying a dog with one ear missing. Common for dogs comming from Europe.


That's just wrong in every way. It's amazing how many scammers there are out there. I think the internet alone has bred legions of them.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

IMO stealing a dog is ofetn easy - many dogs will go willingly with a confident handler.

What is then required is opportunity. Some people make this easier by leaving dogs unattended in their back gardens or tying a dog up outside a store.

Current trend in the UK is to try to 'offer' the dog back to the owner for a fee.....this is made easier because all dogs in the UK must by law have the owners name and address attached to the collar.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Ian Forbes said:


> Current trend in the UK is to try to 'offer' the dog back to the owner for a fee.....this is made easier because all dogs in the UK must by law have the owners name and address attached to the collar.


Wouldn't it be nice if when they tried to "offer" the dog back you "offered" to remove the dog from a bark and hold on the a$$ clown that stole it? :twisted: :twisted: :-\"

Oops...Did I say that with my outside voice? :-\"


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Will, maybe you can ask them to put the phone by the dogs ear so that you can tell him something. *Stellen!!:lol: *


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Will Kline said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if when they tried to "offer" the dog back you "offered" to remove the dog from a bark and hold on the a$$ clown that stole it? :twisted: :twisted: :-\"
> 
> Oops...Did I say that with my outside voice? :-\"


Will play nice now! Happy happy. Just let the dog stay on the crouch bite, fashion wear! "Junk" art!  Help Me...Somebody!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I am working with my little guy on a nifty little command. I give it and he pierces you with his intense stare and doesn't let you move from your spot. Move, itch, scratch... = growl. Stupidity and making a break for it = me calling out...Stop screaming or my dog will never hear the out command!  :mrgreen: :twisted: 

I must be in a mood today! ;-) He is such a cuddley, sweet, mush pot, with only the best of intentions to be had. 










This was when he was 15 weeks old..He just turned 6 months this past saturday!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Will Kline said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if when they tried to "offer" the dog back you "offered" to remove the dog from a bark and hold on the a$$ clown that stole it? :twisted: :twisted: :-\"
> 
> Oops...Did I say that with my outside voice? :-\"


:lol: 

I'd tell them to keep her - they'd be sick of her after 48 hours!


----------

